

Things to do while you're waiting for an ubuntu iso download to finish - bosky101

...?
======
darwinGod
install wireshark, cygwin

0)Get a large packet of lays chips

1)do traceroute to ubutu site, 2) write script to extract IP addresses, number
of hops 3) For each IP address(do this recursively) 4) if (sum of IP adresses
%2==0) a) Eat one chip else b) Eat two chips 5) C=number of hops from
traceroute * 2 6) Do C push ups :-)

